# EasyBox 904 x DSL und FTP



## thomson1308 (13. April 2015)

Hallo,

habe ein QNAP. Das interen FTP funktioniert.
Der Fernzugriff auf die EasyBox funktioniert auch.

Leider funktioniert der FTP zugriff von ausserhalb nicht.
Hätte ein PortMapping das die IP des FTP Servers so weiterleitet:



Was mach ich hier falsch?

Gruß und Danke


----------

